# Pics of little Ice, now 16 weeks old



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi everybody (Hi Rach ) Here's my baby Ice.
He has become very attached to me, purring machine at nights. He fiercely demands that I "give" him my hand so he can lay his head on it :love2

He has quite a cattitude. I call it "white odd eyed kitty cattitude". He even managed to kick Gatito out of his favorite spot, which is a lot to say considering Gatito becomes a vicious beast when someone tries to take his place...

He and Rulos have become great friends. Their stare-stalk-chase-pounce-bite games are just epic.




























With Rulos



























"playing" mirror with Gatito 









With Chikis (left) and Rulos









With "Leoncito", love-hate relationship XD



























Gatito got jealous, so here's his picture too :cool His whiskers have grown SO long! 









Bye! :wink


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Had an odd-eyed white Manx once and we called him "Polar King" and he did rule the roost! You have some beautiful cats!


----------



## W2Dee (May 16, 2011)

How cute. An I love odd-eyed cats <3


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Your cats are so beautiful! What a gorgeous cat family you have


----------



## Basil and Jinxy (Sep 11, 2011)

There both so cute! I love her eyes <3


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

The two color eyes are so cool! Love it!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Wow,* Ice is a looker! I love seeing the white cats with two different color eyes. Very wonderful. You can tell from your pictures he is full of personality! What a darling. 

Isnt it cute how the older ones let him have his way! I enjoyed all the pictures! Great fur family you have!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my! Just beautiful! He has the most adorable little face, I just wanna squeeze him!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you so much everybody for your comments :smile: we are so happy that we decided to keep him. I fostered him and one of his brothers for 2 months. Brother found a loving home with a friend of mine, and Ice became my 3rd foster failure. 
He's related to my cat Sun that passed away last November (Ice's son of Sun's brother, so he's the little nephew). And he was born the same day she was born -May 13th, isn't that odd....


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

W2Dee, is Billy an orange tabby with blue eyes? He is stunning! All of your cats are gorgeous


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Lenkolas said:


> Thank you so much everybody for your comments :smile: we are so happy that we decided to keep him. I fostered him and one of his brothers for 2 months. Brother found a loving home with a friend of mine, and Ice became my 3rd foster failure.
> He's related to my cat Sun that passed away last November (Ice's son of Sun's brother, so he's the little nephew). And he was born the same day she was born -May 13th, isn't that odd....


Well, he was born the same day! It was a sign! :wink You were suppose to fail in fostering him!


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow he is handsome! And that picture of Gatito in the sunlight is stunning.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your comments  
It is neuter weekend for Ice, I hope everything goes ok!


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

You have such beautiful kitties! Ice is turning out to be quite a looker. I hope his surgery goes well!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's a sweetheart. All of your cats are beautiful, and Sun was gorgeous. I hope Ice does well this weekend!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you everybody for your comments  and thank you Susan! (sorry for the late answer!) you are very sweet. Sun was indeed gorgeous. We miss her everyday...

Ice was neutered on Sunday. He's doing great. The vet talked to me about white cats and anesthesia. I really had no idea. But on the other hand, Ice is not solid white, he's actually "bi-color" DSH. He has like 10 black hairs on his head 

I was a little bit scared, but everything went perfect.

Thank you very much again!

Lenka


----------

